# Helped me in the evaluation of this puppy and thank you



## mohamed0170 (Feb 26, 2013)

I want to buy this puppy and I want your help and thank you

Is it a German shepherd puppy?..


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

It looks mixed GSD but its hard to tell when its so young Im guessing its about 6 weeks old? Have to wait to see till it gets older but he's super cute


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Do you have a picture of the parents or can you get one?


----------



## mohamed0170 (Feb 26, 2013)

thaaanks

Ah yes ..I will raise a picture of his mother shortly after


----------



## mohamed0170 (Feb 26, 2013)

This is a picture of his mother

And health is weak .. For she was born nine dogs


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

She looks in such bad condition, and doesn't look well bred.. may not even be purebred. I personally would not buy a puppy from this mother... I would be very afraid of the future health and temperament problems..

Breaks my heart to see her like that. Very sad.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I thought the first picture was a bloodhound. Besides the overall condition of the mother, her feet look really flat and splayed, and her front legs look funny in the first pic.

Mohamed where are you located? Maybe we can suggest some good breeders in your area or country.


----------



## mohamed0170 (Feb 26, 2013)

I'm from Morocco and, unfortunately, we do not have shops selling dogs


I see the situation is really bad, but do not forget it births more than nine dogs and everyone wants breastfeeding
I bought a puppy in the first month ..

And fear as you said it is not Genuine

But I want to Tru bitch specifications, for example .. tail .. And the color of the eyes .. and skull
What do you think??


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Honestly I'm not going to fault the overall condition because I've seen better bred dogs look worse while in whelp (worse coat, all ribs showing). However, I don't like that she appears to be chained out in the dirt with feathers(?) and other debris. GSDs commonly have large litters so there's no reason a litter of 9 should be unhealthy because of that number. My friend's bitch just had 11 puppies, her first litter, and they are all very healthy and getting well fed as long as they are closely monitored.

I can't really evaluate the conformation of the dog based on these pictures. We'd need to see her "stacked" (positioned and photographed properly) and a pedigree.

Would you be able to import a dog from Europe or somewhere else?


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Sorry but I have to agree with Angel, the mom looks to be in a bad situation and I wouldn't personally get a puppy from there. Too many risks

There must be other breeders in your area?


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

To me she kinda looks like she's lacking muscle definition. That with the splayed feet would have me worried that she lives life on that chain, doesn't actually get exercise/work. These dogs need more than just food.


----------



## mohamed0170 (Feb 26, 2013)

Thank you for your assessment and your responses.

And frankly you're a decent human being and this forum wonderful cool.
Unlike Forums Arabs .. just talk the Saveh without reaching any result.
Thank you
And we'll see import dog
Even get a dog Genuine 
Thank you


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Liesje said:


> To me she kinda looks like she's lacking muscle definition. That with the splayed feet would have me worried that she lives life on that chain, doesn't actually get exercise/work. These dogs need more than just food.


True, her posture alone speaks timid temperament and that's not a good thing in a GSD. I like seeing confidence in a dog personally


----------



## mohamed0170 (Feb 26, 2013)

Shade said:


> True, her posture alone speaks timid temperament and that's not a good thing in a GSD. I like seeing confidence in a dog personally


Yes, your words correctly:laugh:
And I can tell that bitch of swamps and live in the trash and I'm I agree


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Poor girl....I think in most Arab countries, dogs are not valued or cared for the same way we do here in the USA.....I was in Egypt for a couple of weeks, and frankly, I was in tears over the treatment of many cats, dogs and even horses.....

It may very well be a purebred GSD...she is not cared for obviously the way we are used to caring for dogs....perhaps she is thrown live or just killed chickens for food....I have been approached about exporting pups to other countries and could not bring myself to do it....especially when the people wanted to breed....the level of veterinary care is way way behind ours, and in general, the population does not have the same connection to animals that we are used to or expect.

So sorry for the poor momma dog...the pup just looks weedy and undernourished to me....

Lee


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

I like the mother dog's face and the puppy is a cute one. I've got no idea what is typical in Morocco but welcome to the forum and I'm glad you found it helpful.


----------



## mohamed0170 (Feb 26, 2013)

wolfstraum said:


> Poor girl....I think in most Arab countries, dogs are not valued or cared for the same way we do here in the USA.....I was in Egypt for a couple of weeks, and frankly, I was in tears over the treatment of many cats, dogs and even horses.....
> 
> It may very well be a purebred GSD...she is not cared for obviously the way we are used to caring for dogs....perhaps she is thrown live or just killed chickens for food....I have been approached about exporting pups to other countries and could not bring myself to do it....especially when the people wanted to breed....the level of veterinary care is way way behind ours, and in general, the population does not have the same connection to animals that we are used to or expect.
> 
> ...



You're right, thank you

Here in Morocco very small group of dogs is Genuine
And sold.
300$ for a small puppy one month.

The rest are totally invalid dogs


----------



## mohamed0170 (Feb 26, 2013)

blehmannwa said:


> I like the mother dog's face and the puppy is a cute one. I've got no idea what is typical in Morocco but welcome to the forum and I'm glad you found it helpful.


Thank you and I am with you and benefit from your experience
Thank you


----------



## mohamed0170 (Feb 26, 2013)

New photos


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

She looks like a GSD, and the puppy looks like a GSD, about 4-5 weeks old. 

Pups can come out of bad conditions and be awesome pets. If you already have this dog, just love him and he will give it back to you 100 fold.


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

Puppy looks better in these pictures.


----------



## mohamed0170 (Feb 26, 2013)

This new photo is in two months and 7 days


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

The pup seems to be coming along very nicely. His coat is improving.


----------



## mohamed0170 (Feb 26, 2013)

blehmannwa said:


> The pup seems to be coming along very nicely. His coat is improving.



thaanks


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

He's a beautiful pup.


----------

